# Broken Rib?



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I took Kobi to the groomer on Saturday, and she mentioned something frightening... she thinks he has a broken rib 

Now this is something I had noticed before, but never thought anything of (it's my first dog, and I'm a dum dum). He has NEVER shown any discomfort. The groomer thought it could have even been broken at birth.

Since this is not a new ailment, I'm going to wait until I go to the vet on Thursday to inquire about it. I am worried that this may lead to some new vet bills  and possibly problems with getting vet insurance since this is a pre-existing condition (and may exclude him from treatment for other ailments?)

Take a look at this video and you can see his rib sticking out around 19-22 seconds in.
http://picasaweb.google.com/TrumpDaBeast/Kobi#5530122281847973474

I have a health guarantee from the breeder but obviously the breeder didn't mention anything about a broken rib when I got Kobi from him. I'm worried that if I contact the breeder, it will look like this is something that happened to him while I had him and that I'm just looking for money (and I only would be looking for money if I have vet bills incurred from this). However the video I linked is FOUR DAYS from date of pickup--if this had happened while he was in my care I'm sure he would still be in pain in the video, right?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I think what you are refering to is just the end of his ribcage, I have a pic of Reba when she was about this size showing her head and fron 2/3s hanging over the edge of the swimming pool and if you look at just this one pic it does look like she is an emaciated pup because of the "flexibility" of her ribcage.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

If Kobi is not showing any signs of discomfort or pain (and by the vid he seems he is fine) then it's probably just the way he is growing. Perhaps take him to the vet and see what it is.
He's still quite young and growing so it might be just an odd looking ribcage right now.
Let us know what you find out.
Does he let you touch the area?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, he will let me touch it just fine. He's never shown ANY discomfort associated with that area. It definitely sticks out though, I think an odd ribcage sounds like it makes more sense as it seems symmetrical. It's like his last rib flares out a bit.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I recall Kian having the same "look".... now he's normal :-\....which isn't saying much considering he's a Vizsla ;D


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I too remember well Wiley's last rib sticking out when he was a pup, looked painful but now he has grown into it.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmmm.... guess it is nothing to be worried about then? Maybe the groomers weren't as smart as I gave them credit for


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

BTW...why is your V going to a groomer?... is he that high maintenance already 
Next it will be a doggy spa...careful


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, just for a nail trim. I live alone and it's impossible for me to trim his nails. And honestly, I'm still a bit timid to try. But it was at the point where it NEEDED to be done. This place was only 1 mile away and charged $8, something I can live with.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it at all. The last couple ribs are "floating ribs". We have them too; they aren't attached to the sternum (which is in the area of the front chest) and kind of just float there. And this is what you are seeing! You see these especially because V pups are skinny and have little hair. You wouldn't see this on a furball!! 

Here is a good picture of a dog skeleton, you can see the last couple are the floating ribs:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileog_skeleton_seksjonal.png


----------

